# synovial cyst of wrist



## MAWK (Aug 13, 2013)

What would the CPT code be for a synovial cyst removal of the wrist.


----------



## AcamaTo12 (Aug 13, 2013)

Excision-- removal
carpal-- wrist bones

In the CPT book under the Surgery/Musculoskeletal system, under the sub heading Excision code 25130 states  "Excision or curettage of bone cyst or benign tumor of carpal bone". Code 25130 is the correct answer.


----------

